# The Auto-Cycle Super Deluxe =1940= Before & After



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 29, 2020)

This was a fun project but LOTS of work dialing it in while maintaining originality. The only reproduction items are the tires and tubes. And as always it took our hobby to make it happen. Countless people contributed in one way or another.  Thank you to all who contributed !!

Project Thread


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 29, 2020)

From the catalog


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 29, 2020)

Before


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 29, 2020)

After


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 29, 2020)

Wow! Totally awesome  great job of preservation!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 29, 2020)

After


----------



## ricobike (Dec 29, 2020)

It takes a village to raise (restore) a cool old Schwinn.  Nice work @markivpedalpusher and everyone who contributed!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 29, 2020)

After


----------



## John G04 (Dec 29, 2020)

Incredible clean up! Great job


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 29, 2020)

Nice work, Mark!
Now, you’ll have to get one of those, 
“take a number” stands for your shop.
I’ve got a few projects that are going to need the Midas Touch.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 29, 2020)

Outstanding job on her! She looks fantastic!


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 29, 2020)

Fantastic bike, and great job on the preservation.  Impressive!


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 30, 2020)

Great job bringing her back!


----------



## biker (Dec 30, 2020)

Great job. Did you replace the handlebar stem and badge?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 30, 2020)

ronbug said:


> Great job. Did you replace the handlebar stem and badge?



Thank you - I did replace those items, no color came back on the old badge so we purchased a used original badge. And stem was incorrect so that was sourced and added as well.


----------



## stoney (Dec 30, 2020)

Mark, great job at preserving such a wonderful bike. Congrats to you and HBH.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 4, 2021)

Incredible work-outstanding results! For me-I'd put back the 1945 license plate as a matter of historical interest/provenance. Nice job Mark!


----------



## Drew (Feb 8, 2021)

This bike project serves not only as an inspiration to those of us who are just starting out, but a confirmation that this is an amazing forum!  I've learned so much just observing the photos.  Thanks for the detailed photos.  It's a fantastic project!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 8, 2021)

Very cool!! But I think you missed a photo.


----------

